# Grail Watch - Limes 1 Tausand



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This arrived today - I've always liked this watch & have considered it to be one of my grail watches. I never thought I'd get the chance to own one (especially in my current financial predicament), however a combination of having a bit extra in my pay packet this month, & a generous loan by my lady friend, means that I've finally managed to get my hands on one for a decent price.

What can I say other than this is a beautifully made watch - the case is superb being a combination of brushed & polished surfaces, the dial is crystal clear but quite austere in looks as there are absolutely no splashes of colour to break up the black & white. It seems to be quite small (my 6309-7290 dwarfs it for example) but if you measure it it is, in fact, bigger than it looks, being 42mm in diameter (including the crown). The movement (ETA2824) is adjusted in 5 positions so timekeeping should be good & the bezel lines up exactly (& I mean *EXACTLY*). I like the white on black date window tucked away at 4.30 too. The bracelet uses solid screwed links throughout including the end pieces & is a work of art really.

All in all I love it. It's a keeper & maybe it signals a calming down of my watch collecting. I'll always have an interest in watches & I'll probably always have a collection of watches but I think that, maybe, I won't go hunting & buying them quite as much now. Time I moved on to other interests.

Toodle pip

Paolo


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> This arrived today - I've always liked this watch & have considered it to be one of my grail watches. I never thought I'd get the chance to own one (especially in my current financial predicament), however a combination of having a bit extra in my pay packet this month, & a generous loan by my lady friend, means that I've finally managed to get my hands on one for a decent price.
> 
> What can I say other than this is a beautifully made watch - the case is superb being a combination of brushed & polished surfaces, the dial is crystal clear but quite austere in looks as there are absolutely no splashes of colour to break up the black & white. It seems to be quite small (my 6309-7290 dwarfs it for example) but if you measure it it is, in fact, bigger than it looks, being 42mm in diameter (including the crown). The movement (ETA2824) is adjusted in 5 positions so timekeeping should be good & the bezel lines up exactly (& I mean *EXACTLY*). I like the white on black date window tucked away at 4.30 too. The bracelet uses solid screwed links throughout including the end pieces & is a work of art really.
> 
> ...


Stunning watch Paul............
















Your comment:



> maybe it signals a calming down of my watch collecting. I'll always have an interest in watches & I'll probably always have a collection of watches but I think that, maybe, I won't go hunting & buying them quite as much now. Time I moved on to other interests.


Caught my eye as it is exactly how I have started to feel over the past few weeks...............nothing that I can really put my finger on. Don't get me wrong I still get great pleasure from seeing Roy's "latest creations" luckily so far most are too large for my wrist so although they look superb I don't find my wallet in my hand
















I have an O&W M6 en route and all being well with it and the return of my RLT 11 from Doctor Roy in due course I think my buying will slow but hopefully not my interest.

I am very fortunate I have collected some really very nice watches and as the interest nevers goes away, I will no doubt continue to collect albeit at a slower pace and maybe I'll become more choosey.............who knows.

Just love the number of times I've seen similar comments by various members (no names mentioned) then who's the first to pop up and buy the latest RLT or some other tasty piece???


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Bareges said:


> Stunning watch Paul............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Charles,

thanks for your comments - I've been thinking about moving on to other interests for a while now - no doubt I'll still succumb from time to time & buy a watch - but this is my last "pricey" one for sometime I think (considering what some secondhand high end watches sell for this was a bargain).


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Ooh i bet that baby glows like a torch!Superb catch Mate and those are quite rare!


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Yup that's a good'un Paul. Even the photos ooze quality.

Love the bracelet too.









I will hopefully be receiving one of my favourite watches any day now and wonder if any of my modest collection will see the light of day again.









Toby


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good for you Paul, I wish I could curb my enthusiasm and wait to get one I really really really wanted and not the first one I just liked


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Fantastic watch Paul - well done


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Paul, very nice and a great choice for a move to a more limited but quality collection. Recently Limes changed the 1 Tausend up a bit and I think the previous version is still the nicer one.

It's hard for me to believe that someone who loves watches as much as you do could leave it behind completely. Here's hoping this is just a shift in focus/priorities, something we all go through.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That is a real beauty Paul, I just love the date window, doesn't mess up the indicies at all.

I'm with Colin, I think you'll find it hard to stop collecting, maybe you can give up on watches but something else will come along.

Whatever happens I hope we will still see you contributing here from time to time.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

nice







,limes watches are very well made and produce in house cases ,i sold a nicely decorated romulus on here earlier this yr,i forget who bought it from me


----------



## Maseman (Mar 16, 2006)

[quote name

maybe, I won't go hunting & buying them quite as much now. Time I moved on to other interests.

Toodle pip

Paolo


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Very nice Paul.. love the date window layout and the case/bracelet especially. I'm starting to see every metal bracelet as a "lumpy" these days. I must need help









Rich


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Paul

That is one class watch. I do not know much about Limes, but does the Stowa guy (Jorgen) do the designs or cases for Limes.??

Sure I read somewhere that there was a connection.

The hands look rather similar to one of the O&W is it the cougar.? Really nice hands...

Any chance of a comparison side by side to the 6309.??

Thanks

deano


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Now that is a nice watch, Paul  wel done









When are you going to put a Seiko dial in it







and spruce the hands up with some Airfix paint









As PG said, I hope you not going to disapear from the Forum









Having seen your name on the forum since it was restarted after the big crash of Feb 03







it would be sad not see it again or very often.

Mike


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks for all the comments chaps









I've no intention of giving up on either watches, or the forum, completely. I'm sure I'll be posting just as much rubbish as I've always done - I just won't have any new watches to show off for a while!

Having said that though I've got plans to customise my cushion cased 6309 diver, this has various aftermarket parts fitted to it already so I don't feel bad about modifying it some more - plans include a new Seiko dial & hand set as well as a possible movement swap - well my Seiko silverwave, with hacking 6306 movement, isn't selling so ..................................









Also I've yet to show you the Apogaum chronograph I bought from Dapper recently - despite the obvious Omega Speedmaster influences this is, in fact, a very nice watch in its own right so I'll be taking some photo's of that soon.

Basically I just wanted to say that I'll still be around - I consider you all to be friends anyway (even if I haven't met most of you) & I've spent far too long on the forum over the last few years to go cold turkey & jack it all in completely


















p.s. Deano: I'll try & get a 6309 & Limes comparison shot sorted out tomorrow


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I took some more photo's of the Limes 1000m this morning, I was taking some photo's of my Apogaum chronograph anyway so thought I'd combine the two jobs - taking watch photo's is fun anyway







- also Deano wanted a photo of the Limes with a Seiko 6309









Here you go Deano









A solo photo of the Limes.

And another

And finally a nice pert backside


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Very nice Paul .... I really like the look of the Limes .....just a bit small for me .....


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Paul

Thanks for the comparisons...

I expect it would look small if you wore a 6309 and the Limes at the same time.! However on its own it really has the presence of a large watch.

The dial and hands blow me away. they really complement each other. I will have to look up Limes and see what its all about.! Also the way the date appears invisible until you lok for it. I am going to stare at this watch picture for an hour or two...

Also I see what you mean about the aftermarket parts on your 6309, bezel insert for sure, could be hands and dial also.??

If I come across any spare parts I will know.

Cracking watch again. (its not oftern I get carried away with a new watch like that.!)

Cheers

deano


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

deano42 said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Thanks for the comparisons...
> 
> ...


Many thanks Deano - it was my pleasure to do the comparison shot.

Regarding my cushion cased 6309, well I've never been that bothered about originality hence all my custom watches & I'm seriously considering customising this one - Seiko 5 military dial & hands, fit a 6306 movement (which I already have), brush, or beadblast, the case & machine off the writing/movement/serial numbers on the back just leaving the Tsunami wave. I'm also considering getting the bezel & crown PVD'd but haven't decided finally whether to go for this or not - Bry's given me a good price for the PVDing so it's very tempting.

As for the slimmer cased one well that's a recent purchase & it's working well & keeping exceptionally good time, so I don't really want to start messing around with it. As pointed out by the seller this one has numerous aftermarket parts fitted but I like it the way it is - however if you can find an original bezel insert with a straight "1" then I'd definitely be interested in acquiring it.

Ta for your comments about the Limes - it gets better everytime I look at it


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Paul

Check this pix out it has a PVD bezel:










...really pops IMHO.!









When Bry told me he was into PVD I now have to start looking for another project watch...

...already have three at the watch guy now.!

Not enough time and too many watch projects.!

Thanks

deano


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

I've just had the pleasure of seeing Paul's Limes in the flesh







oo-er madam...

It is a beautiful piece of kit. Quite restrained but at the same time holds the attention.

Bugger wasn't selling it though....


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Steve264 said:


> I've just had the pleasure of seeing Paul's Limes in the flesh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some people have no consideration for others









Martin


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Steve264 said:


> I've just had the pleasure of seeing Paul's Limes in the flesh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bloody right I wasn't ..... I've only just got the thing. Give me a couple of months though & I'll either want to sell it or get it beadblasted & PVD'd























Pleasure meeting you Steve - enjoy the watch you did buy (ta muchly)  & I'll give you a bell next week


----------

